# Finde lokalen Webserver nicht



## study (4. März 2006)

Ich fange wieder an, ein bißchen mit PHP zu basteln und habe mir dafür Xampp installiert.
Aber meine Browser wollen den lokalen Webserver nicht starten.
Jedesmal wenn ich http://localhost aufrufen will und der Browser startet die Suche (Sanduhr ist zu sehen), bleibt es dabei, es passiert nichts mehr. Firefox zB zeigt dann in der Statusleiste "Warten auf.. ", der IE :"wird geöffnet.."
Habe mit 3 verschiedenen Browsern getestet, Firewall an und aus.
Am meiner Fritz-Box kann es auch nicht liegen. Habe vor ein paar Monaten Xampp schon mal installiert gehabt, und da lief der Server. Habe sonst noch DW und Constribute.
Ist mir zu umständlich jedesmal zum Testen auf den Website-Server zu laden.
Was ist los
Gruß Study


----------



## split (4. März 2006)

Möglicherweise benutzt du einen Proxy? Dann versuch doch mal einfach mittels http://127.0.0.1 auf deinen Testserver zuzugreifen! Läuft er überhaupt? ;-)

Ansonsten hat das Ganze nichts mit PHP zu tun, bei weiteren Fragen bitte im Webserver-Forum versuchen. Danke!


----------



## study (4. März 2006)

http://127.0.0.1/ habe ich auch schon probiert. Xampp läuft auch.

Alles klar, ich ziehe mit meiner Frage zum Webserver-Forum um.
Danke und Tschau.
Study


----------



## Norbert Eder (4. März 2006)

Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung wenn du den Apache manuell startest?

Arbeitest du auf einem Windows-System mit installiertem IIS?


----------



## study (4. März 2006)

Ich kriege keine Fehlermeldung. Nachdem anklicken des Xampp-Startbuttons(xampp_start) zeigt das Kommandozeilenfenster : "Apache + MySQL is starting now".
Soweit ich weiß, habe ich den Windows-Server (IIS) nicht laufen. Habe ihn jedenfalls nicht installiert und der gehört  ja auch nicht zum Standart von XP Home.


----------



## Steffen Giers (4. März 2006)

Deinstallier das Paket doch noch einmal vollständig und dann Neu Installieren.


----------



## Dimenson (4. März 2006)

Der Webclient von windows hat vorrang scheck mal ab ob der dienst aktiviert ist.


----------



## study (5. März 2006)

Habe schon 5 Neuinstallationen hinter mir. Auch verschiedene Versionen, u.a. mini-xampp.
Den IIS gibt es bei mir nicht. Extra noch mal kontrolliert unter _Systemsteuerung/Software/Windows-Komponeneten_.
Jetzt habe ich auch noch Constribute deinstalliert.- Hilft alles nichts.
Ich glaube ich brauche einen neuen Computer


----------



## Moritz123 (5. März 2006)

Hallo!

hast du dein hosts-File angepasst? Was sagt der Apache, wenn du Ihn über die DOS-Box via apache_start.bat startest? Hast du den Apache als Dienst installiert?


----------

